# هل يمكن عمل أشياء كبيرة في هندسة الميكاترونيكس ؟



## د.بورون (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، أنوي دخول تخصص الميكاترونيكس ، ولكن ليس لدي المعلومات الكافية حوله.

وأريد أن أعرف ، هل يمكن لمن يتخصص في الميكاترونيكس أن يصنع آلات غير الروبوتات ؟
وهل سيتعلم برمجة microcontroller أو microprocessor ؟ 
آلمجال ضيق ومحدود على أمور معينة أم أنه واسع وفيه مجال للاكتشافات والابتكارات الجديدة ؟
وهل هناك فرق كبير بينه وبين هندسة الإلكترونيات ؟

قرأت المواضيع في هذا المنتدى ، وبحثت ولكن لم أجد ما يجيب على أسئلتي بشكل كافٍ.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## zamalkawi (31 أكتوبر 2011)

د.بورون قال:


> وأريد أن أعرف ، هل يمكن لمن يتخصص في الميكاترونيكس أن يصنع آلات غير الروبوتات ؟


نعم



د.بورون قال:


> وهل سيتعلم برمجة microcontroller أو microprocessor ؟


سيتعلمهم لو أراد
عادة تعلم هذه الأشياء بإتقان يكون مجهودا فرديا، أما الأساسيات، فنعم يتم تعلمها



د.بورون قال:


> آلمجال ضيق ومحدود على أمور معينة أم أنه واسع وفيه مجال للاكتشافات والابتكارات الجديدة ؟


المجال واسع



د.بورون قال:


> وهل هناك فرق كبير بينه وبين هندسة الإلكترونيات ؟


نعم هناك فرق كبير


----------



## د.بورون (31 أكتوبر 2011)

أشكرك أخي زملكاوي على التجاوب ، ولكن هلا وضحت لي الفرق من فضلك ؟


----------



## zamalkawi (31 أكتوبر 2011)

د.بورون قال:


> أشكرك أخي زملكاوي على التجاوب ، ولكن هلا وضحت لي الفرق من فضلك ؟



حسنا
الإلكترونيات في التعامل معها يمكن التفرقة بين شيئين
تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية (بمعنى الدوائر المعتمدة على مكونات إلكترونية)
وتصميم المكونات الإلكترونية ذاتها

بالنسبة للشيئ الثاني (تصميم المكونات الإلكترونية) فإن هذا تخصص إلكترونيات صرف
وهذا هو الفارق الأساسي
فتصميم المكونات الإلكترونية لا يعرف عنه مهندس الميكاترونكس إلا أقل القليل

نعود للأمر الأول وهو تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية، فهذا الأمر يجيده كلاهما، ولكن الأفضلية بدون جدال لصالح مهندس الإلكترونيات، فمهندس الميكاترونكس لو لم ينم مهاراته ذاتيا فسيبدو كمبتدئ بجوار أي مهندس إلكترونيات

هذا في الإلكتورنيا الرقمية، ديجيتال

كذلك في تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية التناظرية، الأنالوج، فإن الفارق يكون واضحا لصالح مهندس الإلكترونيات، أكثر وضوحا منه في حالة الدوائر الرقمية إذ أن الدوائر التناظرية عادة ما تكون أعقد كثيرا وتتطلب مهارات أعلى في تصميمها وتنفيذها

النقطة الأخيرة التي أحب إضافتها أن مهندسي الإلكترونيات يدرسون جانبا كبيرا من هندسة وتكنولوجيا الاتصالات، وهذا المجال لا يدرسه مهندسو الميكاترونكس إلا قليلا

هذا على حد علمي
وأرجو من الأخوة أن يصححوا ما أقول لو به أخطاء


----------



## د.بورون (31 أكتوبر 2011)

أهذا يعني أن مهندس الإلكترونيات يمكنه صناعة روبوتات كذلك ، بعض الأجهزة الإلكترونية أم أن عمله مقتصر على الأجزاء الداخلية للجهاز ولا علاقة له بالتصميم الخارجي ؟ 
أعتذر لإكثاري من الأسئلة ، ولكن التخصص هو أصعب خيار في الحياة ، لهذا أحتاج لمعرفة الكثير الكثير


----------



## zamalkawi (31 أكتوبر 2011)

لا يا أخي، التخصص ليس أصعب سؤال في الحياة
فالحياة ستستمر بإذن الله سواء اخترت هذا التخصص أو ذاك
ولو أردت الإبداع، فستبدع في هذا التخصص أو ذاك
الأمر فقط يبدو لك هكذا
ولكن بعد مرور سنوات من عمرك، ستعرف أن الأمر لم يكن بهذه الصعوبة
أما مسألة التصميم الداخلي والتصميم الخارجي فلم أفهمها، ماذا تقصد؟
ماذا تريد أن تصنع؟ روبوت؟ يمكنك دراسة ميكاترونكس، ويمكنك دراسة حاسب آلي، ويمكنك دراسة إلكترونيات، ويمكنك دراسة هندسة ميكانيكية
كل هذه التخصصات تؤهلك لصناعة روبوت
الأمر ليس بهذا السوء


----------



## د.بورون (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ماقصدته بالتصميم الداخلي والخارجي هو تصميم الدارات الداخلية وتصميم شكل جسم الروبوت.فحسبما أعلم فإن مهندس اإلكترونيات لا شأن له بصميم جسم الروبوت وإنما يصمم ويصنع الدارات الداخلية بينما مهندس الميكاترونيكس يقوم بكليهما ، أليس كذلك ؟


----------



## zamalkawi (1 نوفمبر 2011)

هذا يعتمد، اي روبوت تقصد
كلمة روبوت كلمة عامة جدا
فوضح أيها تقصد


----------



## د.بورون (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الروبوت الذي قصدته هو الروبوت Autonomous الذي يتحرك بمفرده.
وإ أردت توضحًا أكثر ، تحديدًا روبوت يتحرك ولديه بعض الأيادي ليلتقط أشياء معينة.


----------



## zamalkawi (1 نوفمبر 2011)

د.بورون قال:


> الروبوت الذي قصدته هو الروبوت autonomous الذي يتحرك بمفرده.
> وإ أردت توضحًا أكثر ، تحديدًا روبوت يتحرك ولديه بعض الأيادي ليلتقط أشياء معينة.



هذه أيضا كلمة عامة
ولكن باختصار، الأمر يعتمد على ماذا تريد أن تصل له من تصميم هذا الروبوت

لو تريد روبوتا متزن ميكانيكيا وديناميكيا وذو دقة عالية في حركاته وفي أجزائه، ولكن لا يهمك ذكاؤه، فعليك بالهندسة الميكانيكية

لو تريد روبوتا يجيد تحليل البيانات والتعامل مع إشارات حساساته بصورة دقيقة ومنضبطة، فعليك بهندسة الحاسب الآلي أو هندسة الإلكترونيات

لو تريد روبوتا يجيد التصرف في المواقف الصعبة ويتمتع بقدر من الذكاء، ولكن لا يهمك اتزانه الميكانيكي ودقة حركته، فعليك بهندسة الحاسب الآلي أو تخصص الرياضيات في كلية العلوم

لو تريد أن تصنع روبوتا يجيد التعامل مع العوامل الخارجية إلى حد ما، وله قدر قليل من الذكاء، ومتزن ميكانيكيا إلى حد ما، ويتمتع بدقة معقولة، فعليك بالميكاترونكس

الخلاصة...
الروبوت ليس علما واحدا
فهناك الميكانيكا
وهناك التصنيع والإنتاج
وهناك الإلكترونيات ومعالجة الإشارات
وهناك البرمجة
وهنام الذكاء الاصطناعي

وكذلك الأمر يعتمد على ماذا تريد أن تصنع
فمثلا، المحركات تحتاج لدوائر قيادة. هذه الدوائر عادة ما يتم شراؤها جاهزة، ولكن البعض يفضل أن يصنعها بنفسه. فمن يصنعها بنفسه يحتاج لمعرفة جيدة في الإلكترونيات، أما من سيقوم بشرائها فلا يحتاج إلا إلى معلومات بسيطة وأساسية في الإلكترونيات، بدون أي تعمق

وقس على هذا باقي المكونات


----------



## د.بورون (1 نوفمبر 2011)

استنتجت من كلامك السابق مايلي:
لصنع روبوت متكامل من جميع النواحي ، لابد من توفر مهندس إلكترونيات ، مهندس ميكانيكا ، مهندس ميكاترونيكس ، وبعض من المتخصصين في الرياضيات للحسابات الدقيقة. أليس كذلك ؟


----------



## zamalkawi (2 نوفمبر 2011)

د.بورون قال:


> وبعض من المتخصصين في الرياضيات للحسابات الدقيقة



متخصصو الرياضيات مطلوبون ليس للحسابات الدقيقة، وإنما للحسابات الصعبة، وللخوارزمات المعقدة
فالذكاء الاصطناعي قائم على خوارزمات معقدة، تتطلب أحيانا قدرا كبيرا من التخصص
والذكاء الاصطماعي (لو لا تعلمه) هو محاولة محاكاة أسلوب تفكير الإنسان من خلال خوارزمات يتم تنفيذها على الحاسب الآلي، فمثلا عندما ترى شخصا رأيته من قبل ولكنه مثلا أطال لحيته، فرغم تغير ملامحه إلا أنك كإنسان تستطيع بسهولة التعرف عليه
أما الكمبيوتر فلو أدخلت له صورتين مختلفتين لنفس الشخص، فلن يستطيع التعرف على أنهما لنفس الشخص إلا من خلال خوارزمات تحلل درجة التشابه مثلا بين الصورتين أو من خلال خوارزمات أخرى (لا أعرف عنها شيئا)، وهي عملية رغم سهولتها للبشر إلا أنها معقدة جدا لو حاولت أن تبرمجها للكمبيوتر
ولذا يحتاج مطورو الروبوت أحيانا لخبراء الرياضيات، من أجل هذه الخوارزمات المعقدة، وليس من أجل الحسابات الدقيقة


----------



## م/حسن ماجد (6 مارس 2012)

هل هناك آله مهما كان حجمها على وجه الأرض كبيرة كانت أو صغيره خرجت بدون مهندس ميكاترونيكس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وتحدي لأي ماكينه


----------

